# Bach: Complete Choral Music Box Set?



## Tchaikov6 (Mar 30, 2016)

I'd really like to purchase the complete choral music of Bach- is there a box set for this, though? If so, which one should I purchase?


----------



## Picander (May 8, 2013)

You mean only the choral parts of the cantatas, passions, etc? I don't think there is a box set with only the choral music, and I think it wouldn't be a good idea to separate the choruses of the rest of the cantatas or passions.

But there are complete (or almost complete) recordings of the cantatas. For instance Helmuth Rilling, Ton Koopman, John Eliot Gardiner, Masaaki Suzuki, Nikolaus Harnoncourt & Gustav Leonhardt...


----------



## Tchaikov6 (Mar 30, 2016)

Actually, I found what I was looking for:

https://www.amazon.com/Collectors-J-S-Great-Choral-Masterpieces/dp/B00DD0AFEU

I wanted these pieces mostly, and wasn't really interested in the cantatas. Although I would have enjoyed the complete choral/ vocal works, this is the closest thing out there to what I was looking for. Hopefully I'll purchase it soon!


----------



## Bruckner Anton (Mar 10, 2016)

I have an older release of the box set you mentioned. It was reissued entirely at least twice during Philips years, and now a new Decca reissue. The performance is neither HIP nor romantic. Schreier uses small modern orchestra and chorus, and lets them perform in a clear and succinct way. So, generally it sounds like something between HIP and Marriner, maybe...The sound quality is excellent throughout. The recorded works are needless to recommend (it includes some brief masses that are rarely seen on the market, but personally I don't find them particularly interesting).

I think this set faces some tough competition from Gardiner's and Richter's Archiv Sets. For non-HIP-er, I think Richter's set is most recommendable (despite that the sound quality is a bit dated. But generally it is quite good).


----------



## Pugg (Aug 8, 2014)

^

Strange how taste can be so different, although I do agree with you on the Richter, I like the Schreier very much and rate them high.
But I must say, I am not that fond of HIP so perhaps that's why.


----------



## Tchaikov6 (Mar 30, 2016)

Bruckner Anton said:


> I have an older release of the box set you mentioned. It was reissued entirely at least twice during Philips years, and now a new Decca reissue. The performance is neither HIP nor romantic. Schreier uses small modern orchestra and chorus, and lets them perform in a clear and succinct way. So, generally it sounds like something between HIP and Marriner, maybe...The sound quality is excellent throughout. The recorded works are needless to recommend (it includes some brief masses that are rarely seen on the market, but personally I don't find them particularly interesting).
> 
> I think this set faces some tough competition from Gardiner's and Richter's Archiv Sets. For non-HIP-er, I think Richter's set is most recommendable (despite that the sound quality is a bit dated. But generally it is quite good).


Thank you, I will definitely check the other two out as well!


----------



## Tallisman (May 7, 2017)

I would search for one, but it might end in homelessness.


----------



## hpowders (Dec 23, 2013)

Just remember the "complete" anything will have serious strengths and weaknesses and is only done for the purpose of convenience and price.

I would prefer to add great separate performances gradually to avoid some of the mediocrity guaranteed in a "complete" set.


----------



## Tchaikov6 (Mar 30, 2016)

hpowders said:


> Just remember the "complete" anything will have serious strengths and weaknesses and is only done for the purpose of convenience and price.
> 
> I would prefer to add great separate performances gradually to avoid some of the mediocrity guranteed in a "complete" set.


This is a good point- there are pros but also cons to complete sets.


----------



## hpowders (Dec 23, 2013)

Tchaikov6 said:


> This is a good point- there are pros but also cons to complete sets.


Even in the Günter Wand Beethoven set, I can't say I love everything!!


----------



## Pugg (Aug 8, 2014)

Tallisman said:


> I would search for one, but it might end in homelessness.


That's a cross lot's of us have to carry .


----------



## ArtMusic (Jan 5, 2013)

Best to purchase them separately, the various collections can be purchased in boxes (e.g. Passions, Masses, Cantatas etc.).


----------



## Tchaikov6 (Mar 30, 2016)

ArtMusic said:


> Best to purchase them separately, the various collections can be purchased in boxes (e.g. Passions, Masses, Cantatas etc.).


Do you have a recommended set for the masses (which I would like to get first)?


----------

